
The Florida Activist Is 78. The Legal Judgement Against Her Is $4M. - mitchbob
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/08/us/maggy-hurchala-florida-mining.html
======
joelx
This is extremely concerning, such advocacy should be protected speech.

~~~
Fjolsvith
From the article:

"In 2013, Lake Point sued the county, the water management district and Ms.
Hurchalla, claiming she waged an unlawful campaign against the company that
cost it its plans to make money off its cleaned lake water.

The court agreed: The litigation found that commissioners conducted public
business using their private email and delayed production of those emails — or
destroyed them altogether — in violation of public records laws. Three
commissioners were charged in criminal court. A jury acquitted one of them in
April, and the state attorney dropped the charges against the other two last
month.

The county and water management district settled with Lake Point for millions
of dollars, and the mine continues to operate. But Ms. Hurchalla fought on,
even after Lake Point offered to drop the case if she publicly apologized."

Protected speech as in secretly conducting public business?

Seems to me like Lake Point offered her a way out that didn't cost $4m.

